# Combtail?



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

I just got my new betta yesterday, it is a delta tail. but, when i look closely at its fin and tail, it has sort of spiked edges? could it possibly be a combtail betta?
Tail and Fin circled in this pic:


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

it could possibly be a combtail. the combtail trait can affect a betta whos parents dont have the combtail trait. it is a genetic trait that can affect any betta. so its either a combtail delta or he just has damaged fins.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

he hasnt done any tail biting or anything. and the store just restocked their bettas yesterday, and i took him. so, hopefully he is a combtail  looks cool to me XD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He could have a bit of CT or CMT in him, but otherwise his fins look pretty normal to me... if his fins look something like this (or neater) up close, he is most likely a combtail... but if some rays are just growing out a bit farther than the others, very, very subtley, then he most likely isn't... IMO. Sorry for the big pic.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

they actually look like your's up close. except the split isnt as big  all the tail is even and stuff, nothin growin out....


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

he is not a combtail. There are a lot of bettas with very slight web reduction between the rays, I do believe combtail's reductions are much more drastic.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

oh, ok  just curious.......


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

a spidery webbish-ness to fins is common in halfmoon/delta, if you look at my Sherbert's pic you'll see he not only seems to have that spikey edge but also has a very delicate membrane between them.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

oh, ok  thats pretty cool...


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

This is a comb tail.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

@abby, my betta's tail actually looks just like your betta's O_O


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thats not my betta, the breeder is the guy who i bought my copper metalic sd hm spawnloings off


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

ohhhhh, ok  LOL, im so confused


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

you were asking if ur betta was a comb tail i supplied a picture of a combtail


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

ha, i know that! im just sayin that ppl are telling me he's not one, but then i look at ur pic, and mine looks just like the pic u showed me :O


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

there have been so many cross breeds pop up lately that he could even be across


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

ha, that would be cool


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

but he could just be young and still delevoping


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

well, i measured him and he is about an inch and a half. how long do bettas get to?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have a question. if that photo is a comb what is mine? my female "luna" she looks like a crowntail but it is too short to be one. i give you a pic: (blurry ends though sorry)


----------

